# Pacman Yeast



## Linz (2/7/05)

I'm in the research stage of trying to clone Rogues Chocolate Stout.

I've got most of the ingedient list, but their site states "Pacman" yeast..... :blink: :unsure: :blink: 

Any ideas, should I just use the standard english yeasts, or being a septic beer, one of the many yank strains (LEAVE IT ALONE!!!!)

Thanks and beers in advance


I was going to add 80 gm 85% Lindt Choc at start of boil and 50 gm of Cocoa powder(mixed in 100ml of hot water to stop clumping) added at 5 min.

and here is what Ive got so far




Rogues Choc Stout

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.10
Anticipated OG: 1.061 Plato: 15.05
Anticipated SRM: 40.6
Anticipated IBU: 50.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 27.06 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.052 SG 12.89 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
75.4 4.60 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
3.3 0.20 kg. JWM Roast Barley Australia 1.036 711
6.6 0.40 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74
8.2 0.50 kg. Flaked Oats America 1.033 2
6.6 0.40 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 381

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
75.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.00 50.7 60 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP051 California Ale V


----------



## homebrewworld.com (2/7/05)

Quick google search for Pacman Yeast
But, further eading suggests Pacman is the yeast from Rogues, that seems to be able to be cultured from the bottle,eg Shakespear Stout.

I.E. Have a good google search on this one Linz
By the way, your stir plate is going like a train ! cheers........ :beerbang: 




1272 -- American Ale II 
Fruitier and more flocculant than 1056, slightly nutty, soft, clean, slightly tart finish. 
Temperature range: 60-72F 
Apparent attenuation: 71-75% 
Flocculation: high 
Source: Speculation is Red Tail, Mendocino Brewing. George Fix mentions that this is a strain of Canadian origin, and is also used for Anchor Liberty Ale. Note: previous speculation was that this was the Rogue PacMan yeast, but Rogue has said it is not, although 1) Wyeast does have a culture of the PacMan yeast and 2) the porter and stout do contain the fermentation strain. (thanks Jeff McNally for digging into this)


----------



## Linz (2/7/05)

I want it back on Tues night...I have a brew to do


So the wlp 051 is the right choice....


----------



## homebrewworld.com (2/7/05)

I want it back on Tues night...I have a brew to do


Sorry mate, its too good. Your gonna have to get past Tex 'the dog' for this one.
 


Yep, go the 051 ?


----------



## wee stu (2/7/05)

A clone recipe in Zymurgy sep/oct 2003 suggests using Brewtek Californial Pub Ale (CL-50) or equivalent, so you seem to be heading in the right direction Linz.

When I have a bit more time on my hands I can post the Zymurgy recipe, if you want. Malt bill is broadly similar, but they use 4x28g cascade additions, at 90, 60, 30 and flameout. Also use 35g chocolate extract in secondary after a week.


----------



## Linz (3/7/05)

HBW....just an "Extra" pair of cement boots and a short walk to Kurnell beach.No Drama. maybe work on an exchange system for the RIMS..?? HUH???

Thanks Stu, the clone would be great. I was looking at the thread on the brewboard too, in regards to the choc extract, wasnt too sure which way to go with that

Thanks again guys


----------



## sosman (3/7/05)

wee stu said:


> A clone recipe in Zymurgy sep/oct 2003 suggests using Brewtek Californial Pub Ale (CL-50) or equivalent, so you seem to be heading in the right direction Linz.
> [post="65850"][/post]​


Well bugger me if I didn't just make a couple more slants of CL-50 last night. This yeast worked a treat for my last APA.


----------



## wee stu (3/7/05)

The Zymurgy clone:

19L @ 70% efficiency

OG 1.060
IBU 69

5kg 2 row pale malt
227g 120L chocolate malt
227g rolled oats
85g roast barley
15g chocolate essence, in secondary

Mash at 65c for 60 min
Sparge at 79c to collect 24.6L

28g Cascade 5% AA @90 min
28g Cascade 5% AA @60 min
28g Cascade 5% AA @30 min
28g Cascade 5% AA @flameout

Pitch Brewtek CL-50 California Pub Ale yeast (or equiv) @ 16c for one week.
Syphon into 2ndry @ 10-13c on to chocolate extract and hold until ferment is complete.

hope it helps

awrabest, 
stu


----------



## Linz (3/7/05)

Thank STU !!! 

And HBW I'll prolly do my back in getting down to pick up Tex


----------



## br33zy (30/9/09)

Hi All,

I'm googling about for an equivalent yeast to the Brewtek CL-50 for the Rogues Chocolate recipe. Stumbled on this old thread...

WY-1272 comes up a few times; but nothing authoritative. Any thoughts?

Cheers

Breezy


----------



## razz (30/9/09)

Hi breezy. I got a Wyeast pack of Denny's Favourite 50. Going by some US forums it is the equivilant of CL 50 and some reffered to it as the pacman strain.


----------



## Effect (30/9/09)

I thought Wyeast released the pacman as a VS in the states not long ago...

Apparently it is a mutated form of 1056...

Cheers
Phil


----------



## br33zy (30/9/09)

razz said:


> Hi breezy. I got a Wyeast pack of Denny's Favourite 50. Going by some US forums it is the equivilant of CL 50 and some reffered to it as the pacman strain.



Brilliant! Thanks Razz.

For those interested, this is the WY 2450PC. Happily it's in stock at craftbrewer (but mis-labelled as 1450).

Mr Malty says so too so it must be true (http://www.mrmalty.com/yeast.htm).

Cheers

Breezy


----------



## Stuster (1/10/09)

Not mis-labelled as 1450, but re-labelled as that by Wyeast for this release for some reason of their own. I think that I've seen Denny post before that this is the CL-50 strain. I've got some in the fridge waiting for me to have time to brew something for it. Certainly I remember a few on here had brewed with it and thought it was good so looking forward to giving it a run.


----------



## Ross (1/10/09)

Yes, not sure why they changed the number slightly for this release. we just kept the number already set up in our system. Dennys Fav 50 was last quarters release, so production stopped as of today. Will be gone when current stocks run out from your suppliers.

cheers Ross


----------



## muay (1/10/09)

I read on a couple of different forums that the PacMan is a type of Maibock yeast thats mutated somewhat. They recommend using Wy2206 at 15-16C to get the appropriate results.
Heres one of the links, I did have another, but cant find it ATM.

http://www.thebrewingnetwork.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=75131

I have not tried it myself however.


----------



## Fourstar (1/10/09)

I know Rogue filter their beers but im unsure if its all of them. The last 2 bottles i purchased (yellow snow IPA and St Rogue Red), both with setting/trub in the bottle. Was tempted to try and culture some up and slant some off but didnt have any DME at the time. If you know of a local source to get Rogue beers that might be another option.

Just an idea.


----------



## sinkas (1/10/09)

I have tried reculturing twice from the brutal bitter, and both give off fecal sort of baby poo aromas,


----------



## tdh (1/10/09)

>Syphon into 2ndry @ 10-13c on to chocolate extract and hold until ferment is complete.<

and this is exactly what the Rogues Choc stout tasted like at the Wheatsheaf the other week - Cottees chocolate topping! Nothing to write home about.

tdh


----------



## kabooby (1/10/09)

I have used WLP051 a few times to try and emulate the rogue yeast and have had good results. It is now one of my favourite yeasts.

I have not used 1450 so can't comment on that

Kabooby


----------



## eric8 (1/10/09)

Ross said:


> Yes, not sure why they changed the number slightly for this release. we just kept the number already set up in our system. Dennys Fav 50 was last quarters release, so production stopped as of today. Will be gone when current stocks run out from your suppliers.
> 
> cheers Ross


Do you have a fair bit of this in stock Ross?


----------



## Fourstar (1/10/09)

sinkas said:


> I have tried reculturing twice from the brutal bitter, and both give off fecal sort of baby poo aromas,



Sulphur maybe?!?


----------



## PostModern (1/10/09)

Stuster said:


> Not mis-labelled as 1450, but re-labelled as that by Wyeast for this release for some reason of their own. I think that I've seen Denny post before that this is the CL-50 strain. I've got some in the fridge waiting for me to have time to brew something for it. Certainly I remember a few on here had brewed with it and thought it was good so looking forward to giving it a run.



I've brewed with Denny's Favourite 50 and it was a great string of beers. Can't comment on whether it's the Pacman tho.


----------



## samhighley (1/10/09)

eric8 said:


> Do you have a fair bit of this in stock Ross?



About 7 as of this moment i'd reckon.


----------



## eric8 (1/10/09)

Sammy said:


> About 7 as of this moment i'd reckon.


NNOOOOooooooo, I want one but can't get it delivered till next week!!!


----------



## sinkas (1/10/09)

I dont think PACMAN and Denny's fav are the same, but nevertheless, the denny's made some great smooth pales and ipa's


----------



## Effect (1/10/09)

Ross said:


> Yes, not sure why they changed the number slightly for this release. we just kept the number already set up in our system. Dennys Fav 50 was last quarters release, so production stopped as of today. Will be gone when current stocks run out from your suppliers.
> 
> cheers Ross



I think it has something to do with this

Ales - 1XXX
Lagers - 2XXX
Wheat + Belgians - 3XXX

Denny's fav is a ale, so I guess that is why they changed it...


----------

